# Neu Fori: Hilfe bei Mini-ITX Gaming Rig zusammenstellung :-)



## Eftilon (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo Hardware Freunde,

hab mich grad angemeldet, habe mich jetzt viele jahre lang aus der Hardware entwicklung raus gehalten und mir ständig irgentwelche PCs von der Stange gekauft. Jetzt krieg ich wieder die Bastel lust und möchte wieder was gescheites . Ich finde Euer Forum klasse hier, vielleicht kann ich auch was dazu beitragen aber eher im Vintage bereich  Jahrgang 1970 

Es ist nun an der Zeit meine Spielesammlung etwas zu erneuern und da Ich Fan vom Mini ITX Systemen bin (Tower hab ich auch, aber er wird demnächst als reines Arbeitssystem umbegaut/eingesetzt) möchte Ich mir einen zusammen basteln. Ein paar komponenten hab ich schon, bei anderen bin ich sicher was ich möchte und bei anderen hab ich keine ahnung was am besten sinn macht.

Vielleich könnt Ihr mir ein paar anregungen geben. Das system muss nicht unbedingt ultra übertakt freudig sein, es reicht wenn es ein solides system das aktuelle spiele und spiele der nahen zukunft relativ gut packen kann. Bin kein Hardcore gamer, ich habe so meine lieblingspiele und dann bin ich schon mal einige jahre damit glücklich.

Meine Spiele:
Aktuell in Besitz: Civ5, CoD Black Ops, CoD MW2, plus einige ältere die heute keine herausforderung mehr stellen sollten.

Werden auf jeden Fall angeschafft: MW3 oder BF3, wird noch entchieden.Skyrim auf jeden Fall, die neue Lara und vielleicht noch der neue Deus EX. Dann ist für einige Jahre schluss da ich keine zeit habe jeden tag zu spielen und eher der geniesser bin, also die spiele richtig auskosten mag , über Jahre hinweg !!!.

Wenn es soweit ist das neue Hardware fällig wird, werde ich den kleinen als HTPC oder kleinen homeserver einsetzen und somit kriegt die hardware eine zweite Aufgabe, muss also auch nicht ewig aufrüstbar sein.


Nun zu meiner konfiguration, wie ich es mir vorstelle:

Gehäuse: Silverstone SG07 ink 600W NT (entschieden) ca 180€
CPU: Intel i5 2400 (Oder doch lieber die 2500K ?, dann wird das board gleich teurer oder ? gibt es überhaupt P67 ITX ?, macht es einen sinn ? ist ja nicht viel teurer aber wenns sinnlos ist kann man das Geld anders investieren)

Mainboard: Welches H67 ist empfehlenswert ? oder doch ein P67 für den i2500K ? Ich habe gelesen das oft der Socket zu nah am PCI Slot ist und somit einschränkungen bei der CPU kühlung hat ? Onboard Grafik, Wifi und sonstiges brauch ich nicht. USB3 ist wichtig.

CPU kühlung: Welche ist dann zu empfehlen ? Bin eher der Lüftfetischist aber wäre auch für günstige Wasserkühlung offen.


RAM: Welche wäre richtig ? Ok sie darf nicht allzu hoch sein, aber wie ist das mit den Takten ? es gibt ja mittlerweilen zig versionen von DDR3, was ist gut, was ist schlecht ?

BlueRay: Ein guter Slim Line Player ?, DVD Brenner nicht wichtig da ich sowas dann bei meinen Tower machen kann.Was wäre ok ?

HDD: Hab schon eine relativ neue WD500GB/7200rpm (Flott genug)
SSD: Hab schon eine OCZ Vertex2 60GB (Läuft gut und zuverlässig, möchte ich gerne behalten)
GPU: Hab schon die Gainward GTX560Ti 1GB (Länge und breite sind recht ITX gehäuse kompatibel)

Die investition sollte rund um die 600€ ohne Betriebsystem betragen.

Vielen Dank im vorraus für Eure Tipps.


Eftilon


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

Hi,

wenn Du übertakten möchtest, gäbe es dieses Mainboard mit Z68-Chipsatz: Zotac Z68-ITX WiFi, Z68

CPU-Kühler könnte man zu einer Corsair Hydro Series H60 oder einem TopBlow-Kühler wie dem Scythe Big Shuriken greifen.

Für den i5-2400 könntest Du ein ASUS P8H61-I Rev 3.0 (B3), H61 nehmen. Dann reicht auch der boxed-Kühler aus, der ist sehr leise.

Gehäuse könnte man auch ein Lian Li PC-Q08B schwarz, Mini-DTX nehmen.

RAM: reicht 1333MHz und CL9, also z.b. GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) oder exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) 

BluRay Player könnte man ein Sony Optiarc BC-5640H Slim Slot-In, SATA nehmen.

Grüße


----------



## TBF_Avenger (21. Juli 2011)

Wenn du dir den i5-2400 holst, reicht dazu ein H67-Mainboard.
Legst du dir einen ( sehr gut übertaktbaren ) i5-2500k, sollte es dazu ein Mainboard mit einem OC-tauglichen Chipsatz sein.
Von Zotac gibt es aktuell das Z68-ITX WiFi ( Zotac Z68-ITX WiFi, Z68 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (Z68ITX-A-E) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ) mit dem Z68 Chipsatz, dieser verbindet die Vorzüge von H67 und P67.

Mit RAM kannst du eigentlich aktuell nicht viel falsch machen, ein DDR3-1333 Kit mit 4 oder 8GB ( Speicherpreise sind aktuell im Keller ) dürfte reichen.

Als Wakü für die CPU wäre zu empfehlen: Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH60) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


Den Vorschlägen von Softy stimme ich zu


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Juli 2011)

hi,

wenn du noch ein paar tage warten kannst würde ich dir eher das SilverStone Temjin Evolution TJ08-E schwarz (SST-TJ08-E) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals vorschlagen, da kannst du etwas flexibler beim netzteil (und allen anderen komponenten, da gehäuse etwas größer ist) sein und usb 3 is auch dabei


----------



## Eftilon (21. Juli 2011)

Danke, 

für die Tipps, es liegt jetzt an mir ob ich mich für die H/P67 oder Z68 schiene entscheide, budget mässig würde beides hinhauen . Ich habe mir auch lange überlegt ob ich doch ein grösseres gehäuse nehme, aber ich habe mich auf alle fälle für das SST SG07 entschieden, trotz der fummelei, wann hab ich dann noch die möglichkeit die finger wund zu scheuern ).

Wenn es fertig wird, werde ich es auf jeden fall hier vorstellen.

lg


Eftilon


----------



## derBoo (21. Juli 2011)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Gehäuse: Silverstone SG07 ink 600W NT (entschieden) ca 180€


Top Gehäuse, das kaum Wünsche übrig lässt. Habs selbst grade für meinen PC verwendet, ich war selten so begeistert.



Eftilon schrieb:


> CPU: Intel i5 2400 (Oder doch lieber die 2500K ?, dann wird das Board gleich teurer oder ? gibt es überhaupt P67 ITX ?, macht es einen sinn ? ist ja nicht viel teurer aber wenns sinnlos ist kann man das Geld anders investieren)


i5 2500 und ein H67 Board ist imho ausreichend. Wer übertakten will, nimmt das Zotac Z68 mit dem i5 2500k. Der 2500k hat halt außerdem noch den Vorteil der stärkeren Grafikeinheit. Das ist der Grund warum ich ihn auf ein h67 Board geschnallt habe. Und siehe da, meine GraKa war defekt, aber ich konnte noch problemlos alles am PC machen (Spiele jetzt mal ausgenommen). 



Eftilon schrieb:


> CPU kühlung: Welche ist dann zu empfehlen ? Bin eher der Lüftfetischist aber wäre auch für günstige Wasserkühlung offen.


Eine der Corsair Wasserkühlungen sollen mit ein wenig Eigeninitiative passen. Ich habe den Scythe Samurai ZZ benutzt. Passt sehr gut ins Gehäuse und auch auf Boards mit dem Sockel nahe am PCI-E Slot. Und der Ram kann so unbegrentzt hoch sein (also 11,8cm, dann ist das Gehäuse zuende  )

Und weils ja immernoch Top Aktuell ist und hier viel zum Sugo zu finden ist, der Link zu meinem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ieg-vom-i5-750-zu-sandy-bridge-bf3-ready.html


----------



## Superwip (21. Juli 2011)

CPU: wenns nur ums Spielen geht ist ein i5 sicher ausreichend, vor allem in Kombination mit der GraKa; ein stärkerer wäre klar unverhältnismäßig stark

MB: ich würde auf jeden Fall ganz konkret das Zotac Z68-ITX WiFi empfehlen, einerseits wengen der Übertaktbarkeit und andererseits auch wegen der Ausstattung und Zukunftssicherheit; wenn du wirklich nicht und nie übertakten willst kannst du aber auch H67 nehmen, konkret würde ich das Foxconn H67S empfehlen; bei der Verwendung einer Flüssigkeitskühlung für den CPU ist die Position des Sockels auch kein Problem

Von H61 würde ich dringend abraten, einerseits wegen dem fehlenden SATA3, andererseits wegen der nicht-Kompatibilität zu Ivy Bridge

Kühlung: Wenn du übertakten willst würde ich klar eine Kompakt-Flüssigkühlung empfehlen, konkret den Corsair H60

opt. LW: Ich würde einfach das billigste empfehlen: Sony Optiarc BC-5640H Slim Slot-In, SATA (30665790) | Geizhals.at EU




> wenn du noch ein paar tage warten kannst würde ich dir eher das SilverStone Temjin Evolution TJ08-E schwarz (SST-TJ08-E) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals vorschlagen, da kannst du etwas flexibler beim netzteil (und allen anderen komponenten, da gehäuse etwas größer ist) sein und usb 3 is auch dabei


 
Das ist aber einerseits um einiges größer, andererseits könnte man dann gleich ITX nehmen...


Ich würde wenn dann eher ein LianLi PCQ-08 oder PCQ-11 empfehlen



> Top Gehäuse, das kaum Wünsche übrig lässt. Habs selbst grade für meinen PC verwendet, ich war selten so begeistert.


 
Na ja... perfekt ist es auch wieder nicht: kein USB 3.0, nur ein Slimlaufwerk und etwas leichter könnte es auch sein

Aber ein wesentlich besseres gibt es nicht


----------



## derBoo (21. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja... perfekt ist es auch wieder nicht: kein USB 3.0, nur ein Slimlaufwerk und etwas leichter könnte es auch sein
> 
> Aber ein wesentlich besseres gibt es nicht



Es kommt in naher Zukunft das SG08 raus. Das wird USB 3.0 haben. Slimlaufwerk ist eine kleine Einschränkung, das stimmt. 
Wobei ich sagen muss, mir ist das relativ egal, ich hab das Laufwerk nur drin, damit oben keine Blende drin ist. Win7 installiere 
ich über nen USB Stick, Spiele lade ich via Steam. Der TE will aber wohl Filme gucken, BR Slim Laufwerke sind noch sehr teuer, das stimmt. 

Leichter ist nun etwas, was mir vollkommen egal ist. Steht doch eh nur rum. Und wenn es mal zu eine LAN Party geht, dann ist der Weg 
zum Kofferraum auch mit 2 Kilo mehr zu schaffen. 

Ich würde derzeit jedem ITX Anhänger dieses Gehäuse empfehlen oder das warten auf das SG08. Das Q08 ist viel zu groß und das Q11 ist ok, aber man is durch das doof positionierte Netzteil sehr im Kühler eingeschränkt. Und die Schrauben an den Seitenteilen sowie die dazu passenden Gewinde sind schnell
durch... ich fands nicht so toll...


----------



## Eftilon (21. Juli 2011)

USB3 an der front ist nicht so wichtig, da eh nur kleinkram angeschlossen wird, hinten am Board ist wichtiger wegen der Backup HDD.

@DerBoo, du hast ein H67 Board und den2500K wegen der besseren grafikeinheit und weil er sich in zukunft besser verkaufen lassen würde ? (nur so zum verständniss). Ich hätte immer das gefühl das ich potenzial verschenke.

Ich glaube ich geh auch die 2500K schiene. Wegen Board muss ich noch schauen, das z68 Zotac scheint ja echt sehr gut zu sein, allerdings schreckt mich der preis etwas ab, aber schauen wir mal.

Was ist eigentlich so schlimm an Slim Line Laufwerke ?


lg aus München


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

Die bessere Grafikeinheit kannst du dir schenken. Zum Zocken taugen beide nur wenig, für Office reichen sie beide. 

Das Schlimme an Slim Lines ist, dass sie teurer sind 

Mini-ITX-Boards hat die PCGH auch mal verglichen, mich haben diese hier überzeugt:   Asus P8H61-I (~65€) oder Asrock H67M-ITX/HAT (~95€, zusätzl. WLan, Fernbedienung, Sata-III)


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du übertakten willst, kommst Du um das Zotac Brett nicht rum, denn es gibt nur 2 Boards mit Z68 CHipsatz: ITX-/DTX-Mainboards Z68

SlimLine ist halt etwas teurer, aber sonst ist da nix "schlimm" 

edit: huntertech war schneller


----------



## derBoo (21. Juli 2011)

Eftilon schrieb:


> @DerBoo, du hast ein H67 Board und den2500K wegen der besseren grafikeinheit und weil er sich in zukunft besser verkaufen lassen würde ? (nur so zum verständniss). Ich hätte immer das gefühl das ich potenzial verschenke.
> 
> Ich glaube ich geh auch die 2500K schiene. Wegen Board muss ich noch schauen, das z68 Zotac scheint ja echt sehr gut zu sein, allerdings schreckt mich der preis etwas ab, aber schauen wir mal.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich so schlimm an Slim Line Laufwerke ?



Es ging mir primär um die Grafikeinheit. Ich hatte weniger das Gefühl Potenzial zu verschenken. Ich hatte das Gefühl für ein Non K Modell zuviel zu bezahlen. Die paar Euro Aufpreis zum 2500k machen den Kohl nicht mehr fett  Was das Board angeht, ich würde jetzt auch defenitiv das Z68 kaufen. Ich denke der SG07 Lüfter kommt in der hohen Stufe auch mit mehr Abwärme klar. Davor hatte ich vorher etwas Bammel, denn ITX Gehäuse werden schnell warm. Also wenn dein Buget es zulässt, würde ich Dir raten nen 2500k und das Z68 zu nehmen. 

Slim Laufwerke sind im Vergleich zu ihren großen 5,25" Kollegen teurer und manchmal langsamer. Aber eben auch kleiner, was ein kleineres Gehäuse zulässt. Allerdings ist der Einbau dadurch auch komplizierter. Die Schrauben (geschätzt M1,5) sind echt fummelig... aber es geht, mit nem langen und idealerweise magnetisierten Schraubendreher.


----------



## Eftilon (21. Juli 2011)

Neuen Schraubezieher brauch ich auch noch .

Jetzt wird es doch das Z68er Zotac  Hab mich entschieden und so wird es geschehen


----------



## Eftilon (21. Juli 2011)

Jetzt bin ich dabei mir alles zusammen zu suchen, zum bestellen. Die frage ist die mit der CPU kühlung. Wenn es schon ein Z68 system wird dann will ich natürlich, nicht sofort, aber später irgentwannmal übertakten. Ich möchte das system dann immer in meine Heimat in Südeuropa im Urlaub mitnehmen (Elternhaus, Monitor und eingabegeräte sind dort vor ort), im Sommer sind dort die temperaturen ziemlich hoch, über 40, ich glaube mit einer Wasserkühlung wäre ich langfrinstig besser bedient ? Die H60 von Corsair finde ich sehr interessant, aber es stellt sich die frage wo ich den Radiator und den dazugehörigen lüfter packen könnte.

lg aus München


Eftilon


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

Die Kompaktkühlungen sind nicht besser als ausgewachsene Luftkühler! Das Wasser besser kühlt ist ein Irrglaube, Wasser bremst nur noch die Wärmeübergabe. Wasserkühlungen (und zwar richtige!) sind deshalb kühler, weil du da riesige Radiatoren reinpacken kannst.

Für 40°C Raumtemperatur brauchst du schon mächtig Kühlung. Wenn es brenzlig wird, kannst du mit diesem hier und hoher Drehzahl schon so einiges machen!


----------



## Eftilon (21. Juli 2011)

Danke für die info, hundertech.

Dann wirds wohl der Big Shuriken


----------



## Superwip (21. Juli 2011)

> Die Kompaktkühlungen sind nicht besser als ausgewachsene Luftkühler!


 
Aber in einer Klasse mit den besten- und zu den besten gehört der Big Shuriken sicher nicht (möglicherweise könnte er auch mit dem GraKa Kühler kollidieren); ein Turmkühler ist in dem Gehäuse bestenfalls grenzwertig



> Es kommt in naher Zukunft das SG08 raus.


 
Aber noch ist es nicht draußen und für _diesen_ PC kommt es leider kaum in Frage



> Leichter ist nun etwas, was mir vollkommen egal ist. Steht doch eh nur rum. Und wenn es mal zu eine LAN Party geht, dann ist der Weg
> zum Kofferraum auch mit 2 Kilo mehr zu schaffen.


 
Spätestens wenn man den PC per Flugzeug transportieren will ist jedes unnötige Gramm ärgerlich...


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

Das stimmt, der BigShuriken ist von der Kühlleistung nicht mit der Corsair H60 vergleichbar.


----------



## Eftilon (22. Juli 2011)

Also doch die H60, die frage mit dem radiator ? Links und rechts gibt es keinen platzt an den öffnungen, oben kommt ja der lüfter der raus pustet und hintet ist keine öffnung. Irgentwo ins gehäuse verschrauben ?


----------



## Superwip (22. Juli 2011)

Soweit ich weiß hat das SG07 einen 120mm Lüfter in der Decke, an den sich der Radiator problemlos moniteren lassen sollte- bitte korrigieren, wenn das nicht stimmt!


----------



## Eftilon (22. Juli 2011)

Ja das hat er, hab gerade fotos nach-gegoogelt, sollte man den radi rein oder rauspusten lassen ? Beim greossen gehäuse wäre es ja kein problem den radi mit frischluft zu versorgen. Ich habe mich trotzdem für die H60 entschieden und lass die warmluft überm radi rauspusten, ist glaub ich effektiver bei dem gehäuse. Ich probiere auf jedem fall beide möglichkeiten, schaun ma mal.

So bestellungen wurden abgegeben, in zwei Wochen wird alles ankommen da ich bei verschiedenen anbietern bestellt hab und nicht alles auf lager war, dafür die preise gut.

Somit schaut das system so aus wenns fertig ist:
Gehäuse:  Silverstone SG07 ink 600W Netzteil
Motherboard: ZOTAC Z68ITX-A-E WiFi
RAM: Corsair 2x4GB 1300 CL9
Prozessor: Intel 2500K
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60
GPU: Gainward GTX560Ti Phantom
SSD: OCZ Vertex2 60 GB
HDD: Western Digital 500GB 7200/rpm#
Optical: Hab jetzt doch einen günstigen Slimline DVD brenner geholt, für läppische 36€ Samsung, Blue Ray scheint noch etwas zu teuer zu sein, wenn irgentwann mal das system als HTPC dienen sollte werde ich schauen was da noch geht.

Eine frage hätte ich noch,bei Z68, ist es besser für die allgemeine performance die SSD nur für das Betriebsysytem zu nutzen und alles andere auf der HDD , oder alles auf der HDD und die SSD als cache ?


Danke für Eure unterstützung


Eftilon


----------



## Superwip (22. Juli 2011)

Ich würde die Luft reinblasen lassen; so wird der Radiator mit kalter Luft von Außen versorgt, das der Innenraum dadurch wärmer wird ist bei dem Gehäuse relativ egal, da die Grafikkarte sowieso auch direkt Umgebungsluft durch die Seitenwand ansaugen kann, fürs MB ist es wohl besser, wenn es mit etwas wärmerer Luft angeblasen wird als mit wesentlich geringerer (ungerichteter) Luftbewegung beim Ansaugen, trotz kühlerer Luft


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Gute Entscheidung, die H60 ist besser als der Shuriken. Zwar nicht so gut wie High-End-Turmkühler wie der Silver Arrow (das meinte ich), aber besser als der Shuriken. SSD Caching ist totaler Shice, entweder packst du dein Betriebssystem gleich auf die SSD udn alles, was du oft benutzt, oder du lässt es bleiben. Aber so einen automatischen Mist, der selbst entscheidet, was da gelagert wird, kannst du vergesen! Pack die SSD mit allem voll, was drauf soll!


----------



## Eftilon (22. Juli 2011)

Ja glaub ich auch, die H60 ist eine sehr gute lösung für die gehäusegrösse. 

Ich bin auch kritisch was SSD Cahing angeht, ich mache das so wie es jetzt auf den alten rechner ist. Betriebsystem und wichtige Tools auf der SSD und alles andere auf der HDD.

Grüsse


Eftilon


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Genauso ists richtig!


----------



## TBF_Avenger (22. Juli 2011)

> Ich bin auch kritisch was SSD Cahing angeht, ich mache das so wie es  jetzt auf den alten rechner ist. Betriebsystem und wichtige Tools auf  der SSD und alles andere auf der HDD.


So würde ich es auch machen, wenn ich eine SSD hätte! Mal davon abgesehen, dass AMD gar kein SSD Caching bietet.
Daher kann die Kapazität einer SSD auch weit geringer sein als bei einer HDD.


----------



## derBoo (22. Juli 2011)

Die H60 würde ich auch nehmen, sofern es unbedingt eine WaKü sein soll. Jedoch würde ich gucken, ob ich irgendwie eine Halterung bauen könnte, an der ich die H60 mit einem 120mm Lüfter bestücken könnte und damit den 180mm Lüfter komplett ersetzen kann. Vieleicht eine Plexiglasplatte mit Bohrungen für einen 120mm Lüfter.  Ich habe zwar schon Kühllösungen mit einem Radi und dem 180mm Lüfer vom Sugo gesehen, aber irgendwie fand ich das nur billig zack zack... WaKü Radiatoren brauchen Luft mit etwas mehr Druck, damit sie effizient arbeiten.  Nur so als Idee...

Der Big Shuriken passt nicht auf ein Zotac Board. Auch wenn das Youtube Video das suggeriert. Ein normaler Shuriken passt. Oder der Samurai ZZ. Der ist wie für das Gehäuse gemacht. Das einzige Board das ich kenne, wo ein OC tauglicher Kühler passt, ist das Foxconn H67. Da passt der NH14 drauf, wenn man den oberen Lüfter dann noch entfernt, passt das perfekt ins Sugo.


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Das hat nichts mit Radiatoren im Allgemeinen zu tun. Nur der Radi der H60 braucht etwas mehr Druck


----------



## Eftilon (22. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Info,

dann ist also etwas bastelarbeit angesagt


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Viel Spaß


----------



## Eftilon (30. Juli 2011)

Boaahh !! Gestern bestellt und heute schon alles da . Das wird ein tolles Wochenende. Jetzt muss ich nur noch ein neues Soundsystem besorgen gehen. 

Grüsse aus München


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Gemein! Ich warte seit Wochen auf mein Mini-ITX Gehäuse  

Aber ich freu mich natürlich für Dich, viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Zusammenbau


----------



## Eftilon (30. Juli 2011)

Ich habe jetzt das Sugo07 mit Window bestellt, zwar ein ordentlicher aufpreis aber was solls. Das Zotac Z68itx war etwas schwieriger aufzutreiben. Aber ich war erstaunt wie schnell die liefern, mittlerweilen.


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Viel Spaß beim Bauen und Spaßhaben


----------



## Eftilon (31. Juli 2011)

Soo. jetzt habe ich mir die Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen. Das ding ist zusammengebaut. Ich habe wärend der installation mehr oder weniger Fotografisch Dokumentiert und die möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten, vielleicht ist es für den einen oder anderen interessant. Das ist jedenfalls meine esrte mini-itx installation

Es gibt wahnsinnig viele Kabel im leeren gehäuse, ich habe jedenfalls ein Foto geschossen, es hat mich beinah demotiviert .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Corsair H60 ist zum vergleich für die gehäuse riesig, der beim Sugo mitgelieferte 1800mm Lüfter ist extrem. Die Backplatte der H60 sollte mann auf jedenfall ganz am anfang montieren, ich habe nicht daran gedacht gehabt und durfte das Mobo nochmal ausbauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Festplattenkäfig,die 2,5 Zoll disks schauen zur seite raus, mann sollte auf jedenfall gewinkelte SATA kabel verwenden. Die 3,5 Zoll platte ist entkoppelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gainward Phantom 560Ti ist kurz, und somit passt der 180mm Lüfter nicht mehr rein da die kabel der GPU von oben gesteckt werden. Schade es ist ein tolles gerät, somit musste er weg gelassen werden. Bei längeren karten wie die Phantom 570Ti sollte es aber keine probleme geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schauts jetzt aus, die halterung für der 180mm lüfter hat hat noch monturlöcher für 120mm Lüfter, so past der Lüfter der H60 optimal rein. Und die Lüfterhalterung sitzt richtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schauts von der anderen seite aus. Morgen werde ich mir ein paar kürzere SATA kabel besorgen um das Kabelmanagement etwas zu verbessern. Zotac liefert beim board lange kabel ohne winkel. Ein kombi anschluss für das slimline DVD war nirgentwo dabei, weder zum Zotac board noch beim Silverstone, noch beim Laufwerk.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hübsch is er ja 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für all die Tipps.


lg aus München

Eftilon


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Schön ist er ja  Hast du auch gut dokumentiert, aber eine Sache muss ich korrigieren: Kurze Karte heißt nicht gleich Stromstecker nahc oben abgewinkelt! Das kann ganz unterschiedlich ausfallen.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Super gemacht  Danke schön


----------



## derBoo (1. August 2011)

Das mit dem Orginallüfter der H60 ist sowieso die bessere Lösung. Hinter der Nabe es großen 180mm Lüfter ist eh wenig Luftzug, das hätte sich auf die Perfomance der Kühlung niedergeschlagen. Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Lautstärke der H60? Ich hatte noch eine H50 hier rumliegen, die ist jetzt erstmal
in den Rechner der Freundin gewandert. Und mich würde dieses Gebrumme der Pumpe verrückt machen. Ist das bei der H60 besser?


----------



## Eftilon (1. August 2011)

Ich habe den rechner noch nicht in betrieb genommen da mir noch das DVD kabel gefehlt hatte. Komme grad vom shoppen, und mach mich gleich dran, ich werde dann berichten wegen der H60 Lautstärke.

Grüsse aus München


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Ich habe den rechner noch nicht in betrieb genommen da mir noch das DVD kabel gefehlt hatte. Komme grad vom shoppen, und mach mich gleich dran, ich werde dann berichten wegen der H60 Lautstärke.
> 
> Grüsse aus München


 Berichte!


----------



## Eftilon (1. August 2011)

Also Kabelmanagement nochmal verbessert, und alles wieder zugeschraubt. Gerade wird das Betriebsystem installiert. Die pumpe der H60 glaube ich nicht raushören zu können, nur ein leichtes Lüfterrauschen was nicht unangenehm ist. Der prozessor scheint laut Bios auf 43 grad zu sein ohne gross gearbeitet zu haben (vor der BS installation), ich weiss jetzt nicht ob es hoch oder niedrig ist aber es wird bestimmt noch etwas runtergehen wenn sich die Wärmeleitpaste etwas eingearbeitet hat, denk ich mal .

So jetzt mach ich weiter


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Wichtig ist die Temperatur, die Core Temp (Programm) anzeigt, wenn Prime95 (anderes Programm) mit dem zweiten Test auslastet und sich die Temperatur stabilisiert hat!


----------



## Eftilon (1. August 2011)

Ah ok, werde ich dann testen wenn alles drauf ist.


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Ok, viel Spaß dabei und noch weiterhin mit deinem neuen Rechner


----------



## Eftilon (1. August 2011)

Danke, werd ich bestimmt haben


----------



## Eftilon (9. August 2011)

So jetzt habe ich die neue Spassbox seine eine Woche im betrieb und ich bin begeistert von der leistung. Die arbeit hat sich muss ich sagen mehr als gelohnt und ich bin um ehrlich zu sein schoin etwas stolz auf mich . Dennoch habe ich ein paar fragen weil ich mir bei etwas noch etwas unsicher bin.

Anscheinend verrichetet die H60 ihren dienst ganz gut. Die Core temperaturen sind bei idle so um die 30 bis 35 grad und bach einer stunde Tomb Raider Underworld (mit allen features) gehen die auf höchstens auf 55 was ich glaube ganz gut ist. Da brauche ich mich echt nicht beschweren.

Die Gainward 560Ti Phantom hat bei idle 35-40 Grad und beim gleichen spiel nach einer stunde hat sie so um die 70 bis 75 grad, ich glaube das ist im rahmen, ich spiele in HD auflösung mit 8xAA. Was mich aber sorge macht ist das das gehäuse recht warm wird, besonders in der nähe der GPU ist es echt sehr warm (mann kann es aber noch anfassen). Ist das alles ok oder soll ich mir sorgen machen das mit das motherboard unnter den chips wegschmilzt ? Stabilitätsprobleme habe ich keine bis jetzt.

Der Lüfter der H60 ist am Sysfan angeschlossen und im Bios iast es standard geregelt auf 80%, soll ich es auf 100% setzen damit es etwas mehr lust reinpustet ? oder soll ich etwas improvisieren und den 180mm penetrator noch da rein quetschen ?


Lg

Eftilon


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

Das passt schon so, manche Gehäuse werden einfach warm, andere nicht. Solange eben besagte Chiptemperaturen stimmen ist alles ok, du kannst ja auch mal die des Chipsatzes überprüfen (z.B. mit Speedfan).


----------



## Eftilon (9. August 2011)

Danke, werde ich mal die tage beobachten,

jetzt habe ich per speedfan sie "System" Temperatur gecheckt und die kommt mir etwas zu niedrig vor, ca 35 grad. Hatte ca halbe stunde Black Ops am laufen.Ich sollte mal das gehäuse öffnen und am besten selber mal an verschiedenen stellen den finger draufhalten. Die CPU wir mit 124 Grad angezeigt, obwohl Core Temp alle Cores auf 45-50 hatte. Irgentwie zeit mir Speedfan keine richtige temperaturen ?


Eftilon


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Das kommt oft vor, dass verschiedene Programme falsch auslesen. Am besten, Du installierst mal ein paar (RealTemp fällt mir da noch ein) und vergleichst die Temps. Wenn 2 übereinstimmen, sollte das der richtige Wert sein.


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

Bei Speedfan sind manche Temps Quatsch. Die Allgemeintemperatur der CPU ist aber fast immer Blödsinn, hier musst du auf die einzelnen Kernwerte achten. Die Chiptemperatur kannst du z.B. auch mit Everest (Home Edition) auslesen. Finger draufhalten natürlich nur auf Kühler und selbst da vorsichtig (keine Garantie, dass du entladen bist! Fass wenn möglich vorher irgendwas geerdetes an).


----------



## Eftilon (9. August 2011)

Also die CPU werte habe ich jetzt mit real temp ausgelesen. Core Temp und real temp sind also im einklang. Nur Speedfan spinnt etwas, die Cores werden garnicht angezeigt und als allgemeine CPU temp wird 124 angezeigt, was nicht stimmt (ok das board ist noch relativ neu). Als System temp wird bei speedfan 35 angezeigt, was plausibel klingt (aber auch nach 30min Black ops, steigt sie nicht merklich, also nur etwas. Die GPU wird ebenfalls richtig angezeigt, hab noch gegengecheckt.

Ich habe mich nur gefragt warum da gehäuse so warm wird, ob es die Temperatur von der GPU dort hingeleitet wird oder ob das MB so heiss wird. Ich dneke es hat schon seine richtigkeit alles.


lg

Eftilon


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Wohl eher die GPU, die wird ja wunderbar warm.


----------

